# REC:Whipped butter



## texasgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is another flavored butter, but whipped instead of molded.

Cream 1/2 c. butter in small bowl until soft. Beat in 2 Tbls milk or cream. High speed until fluffy.


Flavors:

Honey butter
Omit milk and add 1/4 c. honey.

Maple butter
Sub milk with maple syrup.

Orange butter
Sub milk with orange juice and add 1 Tbls orange peel, grated.

Peanut Honey butter
Decrease butter by 1/4 c. and add 1/4 c. peanut butter. Omit milk and add 1/4 c. honey.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 8, 2006)

I love Honey Butter....I haven't made it in awhile though.  I add powdered sugar and honey to my butter though.

I love the thought of the orange butter.....will def. have to try that.


----------

